# Sieglinde And Siegmunde, Twins Of Incest



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem about the twins whose incestuous affair led to the birth of the mythical German hero Siegfried. 

Sieglinde and Siegmunde, loving siblings 
conceived by woman earthly to deity 
supreme ruler of Valhalla for it be 
Wotan to sire thee in adventure of the fickle 

Sieglinde and Siegmunde, it be but first encounter in reunion 
off chance in flight of despair that eye of brother be struck 
by sister ever beauty oh, adorable ones as reflection 
of self came clear to declare relation of lost offspring 
same being themselves 

Sieglinde and Siegmunde life took thee apart 
for separation was thine way to return to tenderness 
nay brother for sister ay lovers upon other 
famished to devour from sources of sexuality 
so heady in ye as it be untapped to awaken 
from thine taste of arousal to senses ever vibrant 
in moisture of thrill in Sieglinde 

Sieglinde rose of ye womanhood be bliss
ast rapier of Siegmunde untried in act of carnality 
made entrance on ye lady of grandeur in labor 
to lack modesty as outcry of ecstasy echoed 
to ye ever in circle of wonder 

Sieglinde slumber upon ye spouse be cover 
as brew of night impose drowsy weariness 
to cast all senses of ye tormentor in to oblivion 

Sieglinde ay ye be wife nay of adoration 
in passion yet lust in wedlock taken 
on to ye in unnatural accord for vile creature 
as Hunding 

Sieglinde and Siegmunde adorn evenings spring 
whilst warm breeze invade land far to wide 
force open door to world of thine own 
for in affection it came as romance 

Siegmunde thee be bold savior of Sieglinde 
ever endearing as ye with root intrude 
upon affectionate fissure of her eager 
for gracious one as to abscond humility 
for ecstasy’s cry 

Sieglinde so be coveted ye of exquisite femininity 
as wine from thine sweat augment so rage of intruder 
on ye orifice ever proving on ye whilst tongue of desire 
savor rose ever moist of thunderous rain from thine storm 

Sieglinde and Siegmunde in mission 
as two ye climb to delight of lovers 
all spending of energy to motions of sexuality 
in trusts to attack in defiance for love of senses 
passing in bodies consumed for other as Fricka 
bare testimony to broken convention 
for thine sacred creation of Siegfried


----------

